# Cuantos Volts llevan unos altavoces de ordenador ?



## olaola (Ago 2, 2007)

Me gustaría saber si se pueden conectar unos altavoces de ordenador en la bateria de una moto que funciona a 12 V. He leído que están preparados para funcionar a 12 V pero no se si necesitan algun transformador o algo. Alguien sabe algo sobre esto? Gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 2, 2007)

Generalmente los amplificador de PC funcionan desde 6V hasta 12V(woofer), asi que si se puede usarlo para una moto, sólo que tendrás la potencia en campo abierto, y lo escucharas diferente.


----------



## olaola (Ago 2, 2007)

Entonces solo necesitaría empalmar los cables de los altavoces a la bateria, no ?


----------



## jose_flash (Ago 2, 2007)

Si tiene enchufe para la luz le tendrás que quitar el transformador y enchufarlo a la batería de la moto (si la salida del secundario es de 12 Volts )

Aquí tienes :


----------

